# Need A Fast Amp Tech in Southern Ontario



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's a link to my thread on the gear page that outlined the initial problem.

Matchless Clubman Problem - The Gear Pagehe problem has gotten better, I'm getting fine volume and playing but occasionally the notes won't sustain and will die out more quickly. Honestly it seems like just a loose solder joint but I'm the last guy who wants to pull out a chassis, let alone poke around inside.

This would likely take maybe an hour so I'm hoping there's someone around Brantford/Hamilton that does drop-ins or appointments? I've been recommended Rich at Amps Plus in Kitchener but I've heard he's usually backed up and I really can't afford to be away from the amp for very long (gigs etc.)

Thanks so much in advance!
Mike


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike...try Jordie Jackson at Bob's Guitars, Kitchener 519-208-4663.

or Wild Bill, North Hamilton ...I only have his email handy 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Emailed Wild Bill and posted in his thread. He seems to be the best guy for the job! Thanks for the quick response by the way


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Might want to pm that email address. Spam bots will pick it up


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Might want to pm that email address. Spam bots will pick it up



Sorry....thanks for telling me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Sorry....thanks for telling me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


No problem. Just looking out for the peeps


----------

